# Comb changing color???



## aussielvr07 (Aug 4, 2013)

My Jersey Giant roosters comb is changing color. The top is now black then changes to orange against the normal red flesh. None of the other chickens show any changes just him. They all live in a nice insulated (not heated) coop with good roosts and bedding and nesting boxes. Could this be frost bite even with the shelter and not directly in the elements?


----------



## Rancher96 (Nov 25, 2013)

By any chance do you know how old your rooster is?


----------



## aussielvr07 (Aug 4, 2013)

Yes, he's almost 6 months old.


----------



## Rancher96 (Nov 25, 2013)

If his face seems to change color too along with comb, it may be an upper respiratory probably were dealing with here, rather than external. If frost bite was in that area, the tissue could be just rebuilding itself slowly. Its not a maturity feature, because that rooster seems to have the normal red comb color of a Giant Jersey. I wonde r if it could be a genetic mutation too...not 100% sure but Ill look into it. Since hes in a well insulated coop, id say its not a frost bite condition.


----------



## aussielvr07 (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks Rancher. I was just out doing chores and hung out in the coop for a bit with the flock. No one seems to have any breathing issues that would suggest a respiratory issue. Several of my BO's are finally getting feathers back after they molted, and only my little Silkie roo has a peck spot on his neck that is new as of this morning. Guessing he got into it with someone quick. I looked over my JG roo and his wattles are blackening too now. I put Vaseline on him last night after dark (so I could catch him). I just put a heat lamp in there this morning too just to take the edge off the cold and hoping to help him if it is frostbite. He's still the only one that has any comb changes but his is definitely the largest comb here.

If it is frostbite and it falls off will it grow back? I've only had chickens for 3 years now and have never dealt with this before.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

aussielvr07 said:


> If it is frostbite and it falls off will it grow back? I've only had chickens for 3 years now and have never dealt with this before.


My Rooster's first winter the tips of his comb got frostbite. No they didn't grow back.


----------



## Rancher96 (Nov 25, 2013)

Yeah usually the tissues to damaged grow back, if you really think it could be frost bite, maybe keep him in a warmer area and wrap it somehow, seeming he does have quite a large comb, or carefully put some warm water on it but dry him well after if u do. Im assuming if it works on people it would for birds too, his toes arent getting that way too i hope. That usually is the problem around here.


----------

